
Best solution for eBay Magento integration - John_Michael
Looking for an eBay Magento connector that can offer automatic inventory and sales processing.
======
mtmail
That'd be the 9th Magento question in 14 days, all without an answer. I think
you should try a Magento-specific community like
[https://magento.stackexchange.com/](https://magento.stackexchange.com/)

